# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Geneva Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It's business as usual to have supercars in spades at the 2013 Geneva Motor Show. Exactly how awesome was it? Here's a hint, the 1,030 hp carbon bodied Koenigsegg Hundra didn't even make the list. We're just using it to fill space.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Geneva Motor Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

WOW! just WOW!


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

awesome, checking it out now, love the Porsche 911 GT3, really like to see it on the streets


----------

